# Just Found Out Today!!!!



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Its offical Kandy's OFA results are in drum roll please....
Hips Fair with normal elbows!!!! =D>=D>=D>=D>

For some an OFA Fair may not be a big deal however in a breed where upwards to 40-45% are dysplastic. It's time to pop the champagne!!:grin:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Congrats Lynda.....happy to hear that!!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Whooohoooo!!!!! A+ for Dr. Stolz. Bet that brightened your day. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Terrasita


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah Dr. Stoltz hit it right on the head. So we now know he knows how to read an x-ray! \\/



Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Whooohoooo!!!!! A+ for Dr. Stolz. Bet that brightened your day. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Terrasita


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What a relief eh? Good news for you and the dog.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I will once again look stupid, but can someone explain to me in a few sentences the hip and elbow rating levels? Or is there a site that explains it? Yes I bought a dog without the xray thing. And in your guys experience or is there proof that a poor rating increases the chance of issues down the road? Meaning if a dog has a great rating it has a 5% chance of issues and if it has a mid rating it has a 15% chance of issues? 
One of these days I might just go and get Quinn x-rayed for the hell of it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Lynda!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris,

Go to http://www.offa.org. They have very good explanations regarding hip conformation and ratings--Excellent, Good, Fair, Borderline, Mild, Moderate, Severe. I've had one dog that was dysplastic. She was asymptomatic when I x-rayed her at Age 2, but moderately dysplastic. By 5 I had to retire her from herding due to symptoms. She was my lesson on not researching before I bought the dog home. With the rest of the crew, OFA numbers has correlated to the dogs working longer in life. My last GSD was retired at 9 1/2. The 13 1/2 year olds I'll probably lose to cancer. Meanwhile, they are very ortho sound. 


Terrasita


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Chris,
> 
> Go to http://www.offa.org. They have very good explanations regarding hip conformation and ratings--Excellent, Good, Fair, Borderline, Mild, Moderate, Severe. I've had one dog that was dysplastic. She was asymptomatic when I x-rayed her at Age 2, but moderately dysplastic. By 5 I had to retire her from herding due to symptoms. She was my lesson on not researching before I bought the dog home. With the rest of the crew, OFA numbers has correlated to the dogs working longer in life. My last GSD was retired at 9 1/2. The 13 1/2 year olds I'll probably lose to cancer. Meanwhile, they are very ortho sound.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

